# Is there a needy for up dating my Driving Licence



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Good day all,

Hope 2 016 is already treating you well regardless of the economic inflation.

I need your assistance. l acquired my South African Driving Licence when l had a work permit and alongside my traffic register. Now l have acquired the South African Identity Document. Is there any updates which l need to do with the Licencing Department of South Africa? 

Thank you in advance and all the best for 2 016


----------



## ZimGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

*licence update*

You may need to link you traffic register number to your ID.

See replies to this post: Post PR and ID documentation profile updates


----------



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you so much ZimGirl, the thread is quite helpful.


----------

